# Unable to install Firefox from ports



## greencloud (Dec 30, 2019)

Hey guys, happy holidays! By the way I was trying to install Firefox from ports. I had some issues which I was able to figure out and I'm almost there. Unfortunately, there's one problem which I'm having a hard time figuring out. I've tried Googling it but to no avail. Right now this is what I'm getting on my screen when trying to install Firefox.


```
DEBUG: Executing: `rustup which cargo`
DEBUG: The command returned non-zero exit status -11.
ERROR: Command `rustup which cargo` failed with exit status -11.
===>  Script "configure" failed unexpectedly.
Please report the problem to gecko@FreeBSD.org [maintainer] and attach the
"/usr/ports/www/firefox/work/.build/config.log" including the output of the
failure of your make command. Also, it might be a good idea to provide an
overview of all packages installed on your system (e.g. a
/usr/local/sbin/pkg-static info -g -Ea).
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[2]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/firefox
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make[1]: stopped in /usr/ports/www/firefox
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/www/firefox
```

I'm trying to install Firefox on:


```
uname -a
FreeBSD cornibus 12.0-RELEASE-p10 FreeBSD 12.0-RELEASE-p10 r352547 CORNIBUS  amd64
```

Any insights will be greatly appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2019)

greencloud said:


> By the way I was trying to install Firefox from ports.


Why aren't you using the packages?


----------



## greencloud (Dec 30, 2019)

I know that would be the less-problematic route but I just want to see if I can make it work via ports.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 30, 2019)

Is lang/rust up to date? Make sure to update that one first. Is there anything in /etc/make.conf?


----------



## greencloud (Dec 30, 2019)

lang/rust is I believe up to date. Right now it's in version 1.40.0. This system updates everything automatically (ports, src & pkg) on a daily basis. And my /etc/make.conf file empty, as always.


----------



## trev (Dec 30, 2019)

Weird, I compiled FireFox yesterday without any issues at all apart from the time it takes.


```
FreeBSD 12.0-STABLE #2 r351730: Tue Sep  3 22:03:34 AEST 2019

rust-1.40.0                    Language with a focus on memory safety and concurrency
rust-cbindgen-0.12.0_1         Generate C bindings from Rust code
firefox-71.0_6,1               Web browser based on the browser portion of Mozilla
```

Maybe run `pkg check -d` and see if any dependencies are awol.


----------



## SirDice (Dec 31, 2019)

Yes, I have the same. I noticed yesterday it was out of date on my systems and started a new build run. It builds just fine. So I suspect it's one of its many dependencies that's causing it.



greencloud said:


> This system updates everything automatically (ports, src & pkg) on a daily basis.


I can't really recommend doing this. Especially not building from ports, a lot of times ports need to be built/updated in a specific order. If you want to automate port building look into ports-mgmt/poudriere or ports-mgmt/synth, those don't have this issue as each port is build in a clean environment. Added bonus, you have everything you need to host your own repositories.


----------



## greencloud (Dec 31, 2019)

SirDice said:


> I can't really recommend doing this. Especially not building from ports, a lot of times ports need to be built/updated in a specific order.



This system has been running like this for the longest time, so far I'm not having any problem with regards to system update. But I will keep that in mind. Thank you!


----------



## greencloud (Dec 31, 2019)

trev said:


> Weird,...


That's what I thought. I ran `pkg check -d` and didn't see any issue.


----------



## acheron (Jan 1, 2020)

Can you post the config lines that contain:

```
checking for rustc... XXX
checking for cargo... XXX
```


----------



## Lamia (Jan 1, 2020)

You will likely be successful with firefox-esr. Firefox like llvm80 can be difficult to install via ports. That's why using Poudriere and the likes are recommended.


----------



## trev (Jan 2, 2020)

I've been using ports-mgmt/portupgrade for ... forever, and the only issues I've run into are the Python ones where a dependency wants 2.7 and something later then wants 3.x.

There was another Firefox update yesterday which again compiled with no issues.


----------



## fernandel (Jan 2, 2020)

I am using ports-mgmt/portmaster on FreeBSD 12.1 and I didn't have a problem. I think Firefox needs llvm90.


----------

